

The Marathonic Dawn of Web Payments - edward
http://manu.sporny.org/2014/dawn-of-web-payments/

======
BallinBige
This is reassuring.

It's great to know that there really isnt an agreed upon definition for a
'Wallet'.

The payments space is under rapid transformation and a body of individuals
like this can only benefit the space.

